# Macon GA Tunnels



## Walker44 (Dec 4, 2013)

I read a brief web blog about them  Pretty interesting , anyone know anything other than blog chatter  Thanks


----------



## cddogfan1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Could you post a link to the blog.  I never heard about Macon having them.  But I have heard for years that Milledgeville had some.  Rumors of them running from the old governor's mansion to the old capital building.  I have personally worked in the governor's Mansion in Milledgeville and there are no tunnels there.


----------



## Walker44 (Dec 5, 2013)

Here is the discussion I came upon http://www.flickr.com/groups/southatlantaflickr/discuss/72157605669153626/    I think there might be a Milledegville connection that I am researching ,  since there was supposed to be a huge cache of war gold held in macon but was moved


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 5, 2013)

Secret tunnels for Masons to use tied to the Catholic Church?
Rose Hill Cemetary looked interesting enough for a visit.


----------



## White Horse (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd take that whole "Macon tunnel system" story with a grain of salt, especially the claims that the alleged tunnel system has anything to do with Freemasonry. That's just ignorance based on the rantings of ill informed Anti-Masons. 

Neither the Grand Lodge of Georgia nor the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite has anything at all to do with building tunnels.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 5, 2013)

I went to college at Mercer and lived off College St for years. I always heard there were tunnels that went under the road from one of those huge houses near the post office on College St


----------



## Walker44 (Dec 5, 2013)

yes see that's where I am going with this, seems that one of the confederate states treasury sec . lived in Macon and in 1865 there was a stash of CSA funds, Now we all know the Milliedgeville story and the missing treasure but with a tunnel system and the Hays home over the Tunnels    ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

White Horse said:


> I'd take that whole "Macon tunnel system" story with a grain of salt, especially the claims that the alleged tunnel system has anything to do with Freemasonry. That's just ignorance based on the rantings of ill informed Anti-Masons.
> 
> Neither the Grand Lodge of Georgia nor the Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite has anything at all to do with building tunnels.


Are you a Free Mason?


----------



## Walker44 (Dec 5, 2013)

More readinghttp://www.topix.com/forum/city/macon-mo/T6QDO0HBR7NPDBC47


----------



## White Horse (Dec 5, 2013)

Why do you ask, Miguel? If I say I am a Mason, are you going to say that the real "secrets" are concealed from Masons of lower degrees?


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 5, 2013)

White Horse said:


> Why do you ask, Miguel? If I say I am a Mason, are you going to say that the real "secrets" are concealed from Masons of lower degrees?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 5, 2013)

That was an interesting read, but I kinda doubt the whole "Masons secret tunnels" thing.  Macon being an old city, I'm sure there are many old drainage tunnels and industrial type things that have been abandoned and forgotten.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

White Horse said:


> Why do you ask, Miguel? If I say I am a Mason, are you going to say that the real "secrets" are concealed from Masons of lower degrees?


Just curious. You've sufficiently confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## Walker44 (Dec 5, 2013)

Excuse me   -- I don't know why this is going to FreeMason Knocking , I was only asking if anyone had knowledge or places to get more info ---  I was actually thing more Knights of the Golden Circle


----------



## White Horse (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry for taking it off topic. I merely responded to what some of the bloggers had posted.

I would take the whole idea of the Confederate gold with a big grain of salt, too. The Confederacy had been printing money for three years, with nothing to back it up, by 1865. I don't believe there was a Confederate treasure by the end of the war.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Walker44 said:


> Excuse me   -- I don't know why this is going to FreeMason Knocking , I was only asking if anyone had knowledge or places to get more info ---  I was actually thing more Knights of the Golden Circle


Just info on the abandoned Monastery near Forest Hills Apts and a certain Crypt in Rosehill Cemetery that supposedly accesses the tunnels.


----------



## Walker44 (Dec 5, 2013)

White Horse said:


> Sorry for taking it off topic. I merely responded to what some of the bloggers had posted.
> 
> I would take the whole idea of the Confederate gold with a big grain of salt, too. The Confederacy had been printing money for three years, with nothing to back it up, by 1865. I don't believe there was a Confederate treasure by the end of the war.


   No offense intended - The research I have been doing claimed that the last treasure lived in Macon  ( I think his name was Butler Johnson ) anyway he is supposed to have lived in the HAYs /Hayes house in Macon  -  I realize that the CSA was printing money but there is still the story of the gold train --- Just through it was an interesting idea maybe Milkman will chime in somewhere along the way


----------



## Oldstick (Dec 5, 2013)

I haven't heard anything about secret tunnels in all the years I have lived in this area.  I think there might have been an old weapons factory or storage facility during the Civil War.

And yes some old remnants of the original brick paved streets and drainage systems hanging around.

Something like tunnels aren't going to remain secret for 150+ years, not with the almighty dollar to be made off it.

But, you will crawl through thousand+ year old tunnels into the ancient temple mounds at Ocmulgee National Monument.


----------



## Buster (Dec 5, 2013)

I work in Macon and years ago an old man told me of tunnels under Macon.  True or not I do not know


----------



## charlie81 (Dec 9, 2013)

I've heard stories of the tunnels a few different times... I've heard one is actually on the side of Coleman hill.... Looked all over several times and never saw anything. I've also heard there are some under cherry st that connect to the drainage system. I do know a lot of the buildings along cherry st and poplar st have basements, a lot of which have been sealed off so maybe that was old tunnel access? Who knows


----------



## Rivershot (Dec 10, 2013)

Having worked under many of the buildings downtown, I would say anything is possible. Seen lots of thing I couldn't explain or figure out what went on. Like the top of an a 8' wide brick stairway  under one, the floor is level with the street and the basement has a height of about 9 feet so, where does that stairway leed too? It was built in 1860


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 10, 2013)

Well if Macon means Mason and we're given a link suggesting masonic ties, it kinda hard not too discuss it. I haven't seen any mason knocking, just a reminder that there are secrets revealed to members at different levels.

There could be a connection with masons and tunnels in general and in other cities:

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread597207/pg1


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 10, 2013)

If touring the tunnel and you make it to Rose Hill Cemetery, Greg Allman & Berry Oakley sometimes put on impromptu concerts underground, unplugged of course.


----------

